# Renvex labs?



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone heard of them?

used them?


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

A resounding no it would appear


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope never heard of them before.


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Only seem them through one supplier. Using fuerza at the moment but with all the **** with them looking at some different brands to finish off with. Sen these and Infiniti. Thinking seen as how little is known about renvex I'm going to go with Infiniti


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

nope not heard of them sorry


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Cant say ive heard of them either mate....


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

this was my switch from fuerza, 3 weeks in at 1m m,w,f, of ther sus so far so good......strength has shot up, libido good


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Will give them a shot


----------



## mat4 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've just received some of their test prop mate, havnt tested it out yet though. Hows renvex working for you so far?


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Second jab today. So a little early for me to tell. Very little pip and seem to be getting some good pumps


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

I've some of this on the way as well


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

con1981 said:


> Second jab today. So a little early for me to tell. Very little pip and seem to be getting some good pumps


How are you finding it mate?


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Seems to be doing the trick. A bit of acne and strength is up


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

con1981 said:


> Seems to be doing the trick. A bit of acne and strength is up


Cool. Cheers


----------



## mat4 (Jan 11, 2014)

Week 2 of renvex test prop has just started. Strength and libido have notably shot up, very little pip also.

Slightly inclined to think it may be overdosed as i didn't notice as much so early on during my last last test prop cycle. However this dose is slightly higher at 150mg eod as opposed to 125mg eod. Although this is just speculation.

It will be interesting to see how other people are getting on with this particular brand of drug.

Edit: Using 0.5mg adex eod


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

I was expecting to be getting the tren e but got sent test e by mistake and I'll only be using that at 150mg p/w so I'm not expecting anything from it. The guy I bought it from said it was getting good reviews though.......obviously haha. But my replacement was rohm e instead so I won't be able to comment


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Noticed another source who stocks fuerza is starting to stock this lab. Any more feedback on this lab yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

Just got some (test e 250) but I doubt ill be using for a while as I've got loads of t400.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Any more info on this lab?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

LordShaftesbury said:


> Any more info on this lab?


They are legit mate.

Been using Test c from them good gains no problems.

What else do you want to know?


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol that's about it mate thanks!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

bump how r peopel getting on with the renvex


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Good my end


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Good, up 25.5 lbs in 7 weeks of first cycle. 5 weeks of 50mg dbol a day as a kicker, twelve weeks of test e at 550mg ew.

Ordering second cycle of ripavex soon.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zak1990 said:


> bump how r peopel getting on with the renvex


Tren ace is top stuff deffo g2g

I saw someone say on here how it's an old UGL renamed think they used to be fuerza or something never used them myself but again always heard todo things about them


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

The t400 is best I've tried so far.... Not tried that many but still, its been the best!


----------

